# introduction



## juszczec (Nov 10, 2006)

Hello all

My name is Mark Juszczec and I'm new to the forum.

I help run an eclectic karate/jujutsu club where open minded training is the most important thing we do.

Mark


----------



## Drac (Nov 10, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## MJS (Nov 10, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 10, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Marc! We look forward to your contributions.


----------



## Kacey (Nov 10, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Nov 10, 2006)

Where is your Eclectic Karate school located?


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 10, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 10, 2006)

Mark, Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## juszczec (Nov 11, 2006)

fnorfurfoot said:


> Where is your Eclectic Karate school located?




We have classes out of a health club in Akron, Ohio.

If you are in the area, I'll be happy to give directions.  The health club is the best kept secret in Akron.  No one knows its there.  

Our karate program is the best kept secret in the health club.

Mark


----------



## exile (Nov 11, 2006)

Greetings, Mark, good to have you with us on the board! You're not that far from us here...


----------



## juszczec (Nov 11, 2006)

exile

Yeah, Columbus isn't far at all.  Where do you train?

Mark


----------



## bydand (Nov 11, 2006)

welcome to MT!


----------



## exile (Nov 11, 2006)

juszczec said:


> exile
> 
> Yeah, Columbus isn't far at all.  Where do you train?
> 
> Mark



We train at Tuttle Rec Center (quite close to OSU), whose TKD program is affiliated with the Little Star Dojang in Hilliard---my instructor, Allen Shirley, is a senior instructor with them. He runs this parallel program through the City metro rec centers---it's great, because the rec center budget subsidizes all those programs, including his, and we have a TON or room.


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 16, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT.

AoG


----------

